# Help



## IDfishinUT (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anybody have any ideas on how to keep a dog from jumping a 6 foot fence? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I take it this is your yard.....?

Get a kennel put the dog in it and put a top on it!

Forgot to add... ONCE THEY LEARN they will never be trusted again....


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

You can also build an overhang on your fence that points back into the yard, similar to the prison/detention center fences. A few times after hitting the overhang they learn. Or you could take it hunting more often and then you dont have to worry about the fences


----------

